# Seiko H601-0010 Ani Digi



## bigfer (Jul 27, 2009)

:blink: after a ratch around some draws i came across a seiko h601-0010 ana-digi in gold. it is a SQ 150m sports. i remember buying this in hong kong in 1988. it works well. i have tried to find info about this model but with little success.

i know everyone is going to say post pictures and i am hoping to do this weekend once i've gaffer taped the kids & wife, cut the lawn, washed the dishes and shoved a broom up my ar........

many thanks


----------



## bigfer (Jul 27, 2009)

http://i741.photobucket.com/albums/xx51/se.../aug2009135.jpg

i hope this link will show a picture of the watch. please can anyone let me know if it works.

thanks


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Your link works..i cant tell you anything about the watch except i like the hands!


----------



## smartidog (Feb 28, 2009)

nice watch..........how's the broom!


----------



## bigfer (Jul 27, 2009)

easier on the grapes than the shovel handle......i had to do the gardening this afternoon.

i'm thinking of getting rid of this watch - the digital is a bit small for the old eyes. the ebay route???


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

Your H601 is a variation of the caliber which Seiko first brought out in around 1982/3. The H558-5000 was made famous by Arnold Schwarzenegger in his movie Predator. The H558 with black shroud was Seiko's first ana-digital 150M diver watch. The H601 is the same caliber but with the digital window at the bottom of the dial. The H601 came in diver configuration, black. Your model is a dress model variation. The caliber itself is very accurate! I am wearing my H558 right now....


----------

